# Swollen Eyelid *UPDATE with pic



## leeanne

Jayden woke up yesterday morning with a swollen eyelid on his left eye. Can't see any bite marks or anything related to a sty. He also didn't bang it and yet it looks bruised too.

Today it's worse.

Anyone know what this might be? A bacteria infection? The whites of his eyes are not red/pink though.

Going to take him to a clinic today.

https://i251.photobucket.com/albums/gg298/lee380/DSC00311.jpg


----------



## Jkelmum

Ive no idea but he def needs seeing hope they sort him out xxx


----------



## x-amy-x

I'm not sure, ask Amanda what she's been beating her brother up for :rofl:

Seriously though, I hope he's alright xx


----------



## Vickie

That doesn't look good! :hugs: Let us know what the clinic says


----------



## cupcake

Did something bite him because eyes really swell from insect bites?


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Oh no, hope Jayden is ok


----------



## Caroline

It could be a blocked duct/gland in the upper lid, which has now become infected. 

It may need a course of antibiotics to clear it up.


I would definitely get him to DRs ASAP tomorrow, to get them to have a look at it.

Other possibility could be a reaction to something, he touched it then rubbed his eyelid.

I'd be more likely to go with infection though.

Hope he gets better soon.


----------



## princess_bump

oh poor jayden :hugs: hope he's ok honey :hugs: x


----------



## leeanne

Brought him to the clinic and the doctor is treating it as an infection, although I honestly don't think he has 100% of an idea of what it is. But, Jayden is on antibiotics and if it gets worse I am to bring him back as he was also talking about cellulite orbital:

https://www.thebeautytips.com/beauty/cellulite/orbital-cellulite.htm


----------



## charveyron

My little boy recently had a bad eye and was treated for an infection but it showed no signs of clearing up after a week so we took him back to the gp and saw a different dr, he had an internal sty (the first doctore didn't bother to look in his eye) they gave him a different cream and it cleared up in a matter of days, it was very swollen though - Hope Jayden is better soon x


----------



## Caroline

Orbital cellulitis did cross my mind, but he would also have conjunctivitis, a fever, a lot of pain around the eye and be unwell in himself.

There is concern that if infection untreated then it could dev to orbital cellulitis. I didn't want to freak you out last night.

If he starts to run a temp or seem unwell in himself then I'd get him straight back to docs or A & E.

I'm sure the antib's will clear it up.
:hug:to you both


----------



## leeanne

The doctor said if it was cellulite orbital it would be affecting his bottom eyelid too and the other variation is that he wouldn't be able to move his eyeball as that variation affects the eye muscles.

But, he did say to keep an eye on him the next few days.


----------



## FEDup1981

Poor jayden, that looks awful. Is it any better yet?


----------



## leeanne

Only 6:20 a.m. here so we shall see when he wakes up.

Funny, don't you hate when kids get bumps, etc. on their face and taking them out to public places? "NO, I don't beat on my kid." LOL


----------



## sam's mum

leeanne said:


> Only 6:20 a.m. here so we shall see when he wakes up.
> 
> *Funny, don't you hate when kids get bumps, etc. on their face and taking them out to public places? "NO, I don't beat on my kid." LOL*

:lol:

My eyelid swelled up like that when I had a sty a few years ago....looked like I'd been in a fight! Did the doctor look underneath his eyelid or is it too puffy? x


----------



## leeanne

It's far too puffy to look. That's why I am saying the doctor isn't 100% sure of what it is but is treating it like an infection.

Which it very well probably is. Jayden needs to be kept on about washing his hands.

I do remember too the other day he was using hairspray in his hair (he likes doing his mohawks :dohh:) and with all the water he put in his hair and then the hairspray, it was running down his face. Perhaps that irritated it, or caused an infection. Should have brought this up to the doctor but totally forgot about it til now.


----------



## Caroline

It could be a reaction to that. Is he rubbing at it?

Has he had a recent ear infection?

Have just dug out my Wills Eye manual from my work bag & it could be Preseptal Cellulitis. It can occur following lid infection, so he may have originally started wiht a stye that then progressed to this.


----------



## princess_bump

poor jayden :hugs: was wondering how it was, hope it clears up soon honey :hugs: x


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Hope he is ok. Something similar happened me a few years back. I got hair dye in my eye and it ended up all swollen so it could well be the hairspray.


----------



## leeanne

Still looks the same. He's only had two doses of antibiotics though so should see a change in the next day.

Asked the doctor if he should be home from school. The doctor said "Well, they'd take one look at him and send him home anyway." LOL

Besides, I can imagine what the teachers would think if I sent him to school that way. :dohh:

Caroline: He doesn't seem to be rubbing at it but I've also told him not to touch it. No ear infection either.


----------



## Caroline

Is there any lump on the lid. Feels like a smll pea. If so could be a chalazion/stye. If you can feel a smll lump there it may also help to use a warm compress as it will help it discharge.


----------



## sam's mum

Bless him styling his hair :rofl: Hope it starts getting better soon x


----------



## leeanne

His eye has gone down a tremendous amount. I'd say it's gone down about 80% so back in school he will be today :)


----------



## Jo

aww poor little fella
so glad it has started clearing up xx


----------



## Caroline

So glad its settled.

No school here toady due to snow. Doubt there will be tomorrow if it freezes as the roads will be sheet ice.


----------

